# Soon our new V is coming



## trevor1000

Hello everyone, 
I suppose the "Total time logged in: 1 days, 10 hours and 27 minutes." with no posts, does in fact make me a lurker, until now.
6 days until we get our boy and we can't be more excited.
We are in Ontario, Canada
Here is a video our breeder put together for us.
They seem to like what they are doing ha ha

http://youtu.be/G-K2HzpJH9c

The video made me laugh, and the puppies are rather handsome _devils_. haha (pun intended)
Good thing none of them like to bite and pull things. ha ha 


Trevor


----------



## GarysApollo

That poor blanket!


----------



## einspänner

haha, someone had fun making that! A new vizsla puppy would make for a good horror movie. 
Read in deep trailer narrator voice:
It's in your home. It's howls are worse than a banshee. It's bites worse than a shark. No matter where you run or where you hide, it will be there. ATTACK OF THE VELCRO VIZSLA! Coming to theaters near you. No animals were harmed in the making of this film, but humans most certainly were.


----------



## trevor1000

yes the breeder seems great, we went for a visit to see all the puppies and its a nice place.
There were 5 female and 5 male puppies.
You can go there to bird hunt with their dogs or you can use your own dog.
They buy their birds and you pay for the amount of birds you want to be let loose on their 300 or so acres.
I will be making a trip next year.

It was quite funny actually
The first video they were small and kid-of toppled around a bit.
My wife is like "wow they are soooo cute".
She seen that video and went "oh my"
haha


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## Luv2Run

HI Trevor1000

what a small world....Our female Vizsla is coming from that same litter. Our puppies are siblings 

Thanks
Tina


----------



## Shake

...and my lil Biscuit--who's tearing up her toy at my feet under the desk as I type--shares the same parents. She was born March 1st. I know Onpoint were very proud of the mating between Peach and Sammy, so I'm not surprised to see another litter. They're fantastic pups. Enjoy!

P.S. Whereabouts in Ontario are you? I'm between London and Windsor.


----------



## MCD

Hey we live in London. Our puppy is almost a half year old. Her name is Dharma. She comes from Dream Vizslas in St Williams though. It is always good to know that there are other Vs in our area and we can try to get together like they do in Toronto.


----------



## trevor1000

We are in Petawawa.
I agree the puppies from Peach and Sammy are great looking.
Onpoint was quite easy to deal with and seem to care a GREAT deal for their dogs.
Here is a pic we took of the runt female from the same litter.
We went for a visit when the puppies were 4 weeks old.
She was adorable.


----------



## Beckster

Too cute! Odin is 13 weeks old now and already I can't believe he was such a little peanut like that. Enjoy!!


----------



## R E McCraith

'T' hope your pup grows up to have a nose as BIG as yours !!!!!!!! LOL - you VVill have a hunting 'V' - LOL


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> 'T' hope your pup grows up to have a nose as BIG as yours !!!!!!!! LOL - you VVill have a hunting 'V' - LOL


cheeky bugger! ha ha!


----------

